# acsi



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

we are off to the pyrenees end of aug. i have just tried to get the acsi book and camping card but they have closed 2010.
could anyone sell me their stuff i would happily pay 50%.

cheers
bill

thanks to paul we are now sorted and ready to go,also thanks to all who replied

cheers

bill


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We found no problems last September in using aires all the time and had a great time

Carol


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Do a search under ACSI a member posted a kind offer of a 2010 book for free. Hopefully they will still have it...goodluck

Stewart


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We went to an ANWB office in Holland a few weeks ago and they still had plenty of books, and sold us some vouchers. We found them most obliging. 

Maybe if you go to the French equivalent on your way you will find the same service. I think it is the ASFA, but am not sure.

Somebody will know. :wink: 

Dave 

P.S. Found >> this site << whilst looking for the French equivalent.

Very useful information and clearly presented.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*acsiHi*

hi
Ihave one you can have, re you going to the knutsford show?, other wise PM me your address.

regards

Paul


----------



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

http://www.vicarious-shop.com/product.php?productid=5&cat=2&page=1&gclid=CJDg2OaI7qICFdQB4wodjw4yaw


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Try Archies Website He has the GPS locations for various Makes of GPS devices all free.
What you will struggle on is the Card that is in the first page of the book. All of the sites we have stayed at want to see this.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*dates*

When you say "end of august" what date?

Many ACSI sites do not accept CC until September.

TM


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

If you are travelling in peak season, the card will not be much use, as it only entitles you to a discounted rate out of designated seasonal periods.

Also, as noted above, the original puchaser has to fill in his details on the card, which then serves as ID for the campsite. Granted, it's not photgraphic evidence of identity, but you would need to be nimble in using a false identity.

Having said all that, the site wants your business, so is unlikely to care much who paid for the book/card in the first place.


----------

